# data and voice simultaneously on 4g



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

It's pretty sweet


----------



## ANDROID JUNKY (Sep 11, 2011)

Yep its awesome if you live or work in a 4g area not so much if you dont


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

That's the one downside of moving off of the Thunderbolt. The Thunderbolt supported 3G and 4G data while using voice..


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Agree very nice


----------



## eddiezane (Jun 15, 2011)

i have 4g above and below my town. so at least i can enjoy it when i leave the house =/


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

eddiezane said:


> i have 4g above and below my town. so at least i can enjoy it when i leave the house =/


That's not too bad, I mean you always have wifi when you're home

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------

